# Details of a preset



## Win (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there a way to see what is "inside" a preset? In other words, can I look to see what the various settings are that are were saved to create the preset as a whole? So far I have been looking at how the sliders change but with so many options that seems to be less than optimal than being able to look at a list of the details (even if that list were a bit of a challenge to decode like XML code). 

Thanks.
Win


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 1, 2013)

That's exactly what it is, XML code. Find it in the *.lrtemplate files in the Develop Preset folder.  Just right click on a preset in Left Hand Panel browser and choose, "Show in Explorer(Finder)". Open the *.lrtemplate file with any text editor to have a look.

Hack away!


----------

